# Forum Home Renovation Bathrooms  Advice on Kithcen Benchtop Types - Value for Money

## Damon_11

Greetings new friends, 
Happy to be on your forum for the first time.  Wife spends far too much time on them for kids stuff, so thought I would try this medium for advice. 
Have all but squared away my DIY Kitchen Reno - Lamikits Flatpack carcass, vynil wrap doors, appliances, sinks and taps but not quite there on the benchtop. 
Considering Square roll formed laminate and need people's experiences and relative cost per meter of: 
Laminex Squareform
Alternate laminate brands square finished
Acrylic Stone Benchtops like:
Ceaserstone
Laminex Freeform
Askilan
Corian
Others as you may suggest 
I have L shaped bench
3000mm x 710mm + 4000mm x 1000mm and 1200mm x 600 
And located in Perth, Northern suburbs looking for good contractor  
With Thanks....DC  :Smilie:

----------


## MrFixIt

Hi Damon   

> I have L shaped bench
> 3000mm x 710mm + 4000mm x 1000mm and 1200mm x 600

  That's a BIG bench top to handle! 
FWIW I just did my own post-formed bench tops at Your Woodworks in Willetton. David the owner has set up this workshop specifically for the "end user" like me and possibly yourself. 
Check it out here ...  http://www.yourwoodworks.com/   

> And located in Perth, Northern suburbs

  So am I, in Carine  :Biggrin:    

> looking for good contractor

  I gave up on those a loooooong time ago and have been doing most of my own work for years. I saved about $800 on my bench tops. 
Just tell David the laminate you need and provide some reasonable drawing with dimensions and he will quote you on the materials - supplied at a VERY competitive price (trade price or thereabouts), including the 33mm benchtop material, he keeps that on hand. 
Dave has a guy there who will show you how to use the machines and help you with them. You do ofcourse pay for the hire of the machines and any assistance given, however this is VERY cost effective and if you do take advantage of his workshop you will save yourself some money even when you pay the labour/hire charges. 
The use of the equipment is charged out on a minutes time frame - it's very good.and fully itemised. 
Good luck...

----------


## Damon_11

Thanks for that - remember seeing this workshop ages ago and a good reminder!  :Smilie:   Might leave the visible things like the postform to experts.

----------


## bitingmidge

Damon, 
Your title is "value for money", is that what you mean? 
A post form laminate is probably realistically going to give you the best value for money, and it's relatively easy to replace when it does ding, chip, peel, fade and wear out.      
All you need to do is price the various laminates and pick the cheapest if that's what you are chasing. (I'll bet the one you want isn't the cheapest!  :Rolleyes:  ) 
Reconstituted stone materials depending on the brand will give a much nicer surface to work on, with Corian being right up at the top of the tree.  Unfortunately in the case of Corian it's also terribly expensive now, and certainly couldn't be described as "value for money", unless it makes you feel really good to know you can afford it! 
Beware of some of the cheaper "stone" type materials which are little more than a resin slurry and tend to break down under UV light (I don't know the brands, but if they are less expensive than a post-form top - beware!) 
You haven't mentioned stone (granite etc).  Not my favourite (despite living with granite at the moment), but if you think resale value is important and intend to sell prior to the kitchen needing replacement.  Then Granite could well give you the best "value for money" of the lot in terms of adding to total resale value. 
Finally, if you are going to do a quick flick of the place, on a number of occasions I've used a gloss granite-look laminate and a polished brass strip in each of the joins - looks remarkably like the real thing, but the gloss laminate isn't as durable, therefore fails in the "value for money" stakes. 
Hope I haven't strayed too far from the original intent! 
cheers, 
P  :Biggrin:

----------


## Bin J

I'm biased because I chose Quantum Quartz (like ceasarstone). I think it is great! I think it cost about $400.00 / lineal metre (meaning 600 x 1000) which I have been lead to believe was a pretty good price. I have seen ceasarstone advertised for $450/lm. 
If I work out by m2, our benchtops cost $3,300 and the total square metres for the kitchen was 4.86m2. This includes the cutout for the stove, and I have an undermount sink, so the inside of the stone needed to be polished, and the island bench was 1.2m x 3.0. So this works out at about $680.00 m2. 
Something to consider is that I think most of the engineered stones only come in a maximum of 3m lengths. Corian I think can be custom made to the exact sizes you need. 
If you choose laminate - one word of advice - don't get the plain finished, single coloured surface - it shows everything! Not just crumbs but every little smudge and smear! Either get a patterned (maybe granite look or something) finish and even better, get it with a 'hammered' finish.

----------


## Sybarite

In terms of Value for Money you can do a lot worse than laminated benchtops. 
The differences in laminates can also be huge. 
The Laminex Squareform range consists of some very attractive colour/pattern combinations that are particularly suited to the Squareform profile. Those aggregate patterns in particular are very chic.  
I believe that some of the other suppliers of laminate suitable to "tightforming" provide a superior product to Laminex with regards to durability. 
One really has to decide how important a given pattern is versus issues such as scratch resistance. 
Have you looked at some of the colours from Crea (for example)? They have a range of semi gloss stone finishes that tight form and are very tough.  
The postformer I use doesn't charge according to different laminates, Laminex or otherwise. 
What you get it for is up to the relationship you can establish with a postformer, but single postformed edge laminated board 301mm - 601mm deep costs me about $100 per metre including G.S.T. 
You have two more widths that will need to be priced out of board 611mm - 850mm and 851mm - 1050mm respectively.
Don't forget you will also need to price up laminated ends/ end rolls, joins and extra if you want both edges of the board rolled. 
Respect, all. 
Earl

----------


## Studley 2436

I am biased being a former chef. Have you considered Stainless Steel? It is hard wearing takes a belting and you can scrub it clean easily without worrying about marking. It will mark up from having pots pans etc dropped on it but a bit of stainless steel wool will clean it up again.  
Studley

----------


## lesmeyer

G'day,
I am considering the reconstituted granite - 6.5mm thick resting on a MDF top. The edges are included to the thickness of the MDF. (32mm) I have been quoted about $650 per square metre. It may be an option.
Regards
Les

----------


## Damon_11

Thanks Everyone for your views. 
Value for money - Yes laminates the cheapest - but don't mind spending some extra if I am going to get a spectacular result. 
Today's informaton for everyone's interest from a referred contractor in Balcatta who only does benchtops.  Bullnose laminate obvoiusly cheapest option - everyone does it, then squareform, however in Perth, only two suppliers do it.  Laminex freeform - like other acrylic stone benchtops only done by a few and needs specialist tools and finishing. 
Next, I called my contact at Laminex Direct.  They can make benchtops to any shape or size or of Laminex or Formica material. 
In Freeform, there are 6 of 20 colours they will make the top for and deliver it. 
I am getting my Redikits carcasses from them direct also - super cheap because I have an ABN! 
Thanks again everyone and keep those thoughts coming.....DC

----------


## Damon_11

Hi Again everyone, 
Has anyone used Egger Laminates and their Postformed Square Benchtops?  Comes in 600mm single square postform and 800mm double edge square postform on HMR board ready to cut to size?? 
Thanks also Sybarite for the suggesiton of Creastyle Laminates - I'll give them a call tomorrow.  They also have a stone product called SmartStone. 
Thanks...DC

----------


## Aangelique1611

This is going to sound like a really daft question, but I figure someone posting here will know the answer. What is the name of the type of tradesperson who installs laminate kitchen benchtops? Where do you find a listing of them? I dont know what to look up in the yellowpages. I have a benchtop I want to change but figure removing the oven from the cavity etc (or however you do it) will not be my thing to do so am going to get someone in but dont know whos services to call on for this. Most of the kitchen shops I have been to have been really snobby when I have said I am not ripping the whole thing apart and doing it from scratch and wont suggest any trades people etc

----------


## arms

hi,
 for help give this man an email  omegajames@iprimus.com.au his name is james and he is a hire a hubby franchisee in sydney ,he is quite pleasent to deal with and i am sure that he can help you

----------


## Aangelique1611

just dropped him an email.
your tops.
thanks.

----------


## renomart

Laminex Squareform and Egger both have a 'squareform' top.  
They are 38-39mm thick (5mm more than traditional) and that extra 5mm does make a huge difference to the kitchen 'look'. 
The Squareform range was designed to compete with stone benchtops. I would say Laminex has the better range though (be it very limited). 
Although the fabrication costs of Laminex Squareform is higher, it is still much cheaper than stone. If you like the contemporary look of stone and you are a bit skint then go for Laminex Squareform.

----------


## Damon_11

Thanks Reno...Looks like Squareform might be the best option at the moment - appears better in quality and finish than Egger, however have been quoted 60-80/m for Egger preformed benchtops. 
Anyone have any idea what the cost per linear meter for Squareform is?? 
DC

----------


## renomart

> Thanks Reno...Looks like Squareform might be the best option at the moment - appears better in quality and finish than Egger, however have been quoted 60-80/m for Egger preformed benchtops. 
> Anyone have any idea what the cost per linear meter for Squareform is?? 
> DC

  Ring Laminex 132 136 and they will give you phone numbers of accredited fabricators in your area.

----------


## MrFixIt

Hi  

> Anyone have any idea what the cost per linear meter for Squareform is??

  AFAIK, the suare form is only available in *fixed* sizes, ie you cannot order it made to your required size. 
You can obviously order a larger piece and they can cut it, however you may lose one side of the square form. The squareform is made to "standard" sizes and these sizes have the square form on each edge. 
Contact Cullity Timbers in Balcatta for more (and better) info. Call in to their premises in Erindale road for some small examples. BTW It's NOT cheap. 
I think you could still do your own post forming though  :Biggrin:

----------


## renomart

The Egger laminates are imported and they do come in a fixed depth (600mm single profile and 900mm double profile. This is only a concern if you are looking for squareform profile on opposing sides i.e breakfast bar situation. 
Laminex Squareform can be made to any size.

----------


## enfz

Hey all  :Smilie: 
Just a few questions -
1. I am planning to remove my benchtop and then get one made up which I will install myself. If I have the dimensions/measurement, where is a good place in Perth to take it to for them to quote me on how much it would cost? As mentioned above, is Cullity Timbers one of the people I should goto with my dimension etc? Is there any other place I can get quotes from? 
2. I plan to use the laminate benchtop, what is the squareform, postform etc which you all spoke about? Tried googling, though it wasn't much help. 
3. Lastly, what sorta cost should I be expecting for a 2m width x 1m height laminate benchtop? 
Thanks in advance.

----------


## Sybarite

Hi Enfz, 
When benchtops are laminated they often feature a shaped edge. 
This edge is routed into the board to be laminated in a certain profile.
Most commonly seen is still the single radius 180 degree edge, although becoming increasingly popular are the 2 x 90 degree 5mm radii, often called "Squareform". This is the top with pencil edges, giving a square profile without sharp corners, and looks particularly effective in certain stone effect laminates.  
The process of applying a profiled laminated edge is called Postforming and the people who do it Postformers. 
Squareform is a Laminex brand name - this edge profile is not available in all laminates, as they need to be thinner to be able to roll the tight edges. A lot of different laminate suppliers are, however, now producing a range of colours and patterns suitable to "Tightforming". (non proprietary term)
Most manufacturers will have some information about their individual version on their web sites. 
Any happy postforming business should give you a quote if you get them a well dimensioned plan of your need. 
There are a few extra costs on top of meterage, including how the ends are finished off, when pricing a top. 
See how you go. 
Respect, all.

----------


## enfz

> Hi Enfz, 
> When benchtops are laminated they often feature a shaped edge. 
> This edge is routed into the board to be laminated in a certain profile.
> Most commonly seen is still the single radius 180 degree edge, although becoming increasingly popular are the 2 x 90 degree 5mm radii, often called "Squareform". This is the top with pencil edges, giving a square profile without sharp corners, and looks particularly effective in certain stone effect laminates.  
> The process of applying a profiled laminated edge is called Postforming and the people who do it Postformers. 
> Squareform is a Laminex brand name - this edge profile is not available in all laminates, as they need to be thinner to be able to roll the tight edges. A lot of different laminate suppliers are, however, now producing a range of colours and patterns suitable to "Tightforming". (non proprietary term)
> Most manufacturers will have some information about their individual version on their web sites. 
> Any happy postforming business should give you a quote if you get them a well dimensioned plan of your need. 
> There are a few extra costs on top of meterage, including how the ends are finished off, when pricing a top. 
> ...

  Thank you Sybarite. Very informative.

----------


## Damon_11

Hello Enfz, 
I had a good contact - Bill Sabine in Balcatta, however he only does 180deg rolled edge.  If you want his details, I can send to you.  He was old school and very helpful chap. 
Next, my door supplier Classic Form Doors in Malaga, do the Egger range of laminated and pre made benchtops in squareform styles as described by Sybarite.  Cheap alternative at about $60-80/lm for the selection of 16 premade colours.  Certainly cost effective, though compromising on the range of colours - should be something close to what you think you might like. 
For Laminex squareform or freestyle stone - which looks like my preferred option so far, I have bypassed middlemen and currently have a quote in with Laminex Direct for my benchtops.  Expect to have some response tomorrow, so will post some info when the prices come back. 
DC

----------


## enfz

Hey Damon,
The contact details would be great!! 
"Next, my door supplier Classic Form Doors in Malaga, do the Egger range of laminated and pre made benchtops in squareform styles as described by Sybarite. Cheap alternative at about $60-80/lm for the selection of 16 premade colours. Certainly cost effective, though compromising on the range of colours - should be something close to what you think you might like." 
Does Classic Form Doors make benchtop with customised shape/measurement?

----------


## Damon_11

Yes, Classicform do pre made and customised.  My wide breakfast bench is 1000mm wide which they are able to do. 
Just sent you the details via personal message.

----------


## bookend

MrFixIt 
Quote
"I think you could still do your own post forming though" 
I would be interested in hearing any tips you have for postforming or of any difficulties you experienced.

----------


## totoblue

> For Laminex squareform or freestyle stone - which looks like my preferred option so far

  I suggest you have a look at some Laminex squareform before ordering it. When I looked at the Laminex website I thought it looked great but I changed my mind after seeing it in real-life in a kitchen showroom. 
I think ordinary post-formed laminate looks better because it doesn't look fake - Laminex squareform looks to me like a BMW badge stuck on a Commodore. 
Some of the reconstituted stone tops are cheaper than granite. 
You might also conside some of the solid surfaces like Corian or LH Hi-Macs. If you can get someone to sell you the raw material, it can be worked with wood-working tools (according to the fabrication guide at http://www.himacs.com) because it contains no stone. Even though that might make it easier to damage, because it is solid surface I believe you can sand out any damage. These solid surfaces (along with laminate) are probably friendlier to your dishes than granite or reconstituted stone.

----------


## Damon_11

Well folks, here's the latest..... 
Quote from Laminex Direct on Squareform was very good at $1500 for my super large benchtop.  Same as what I was quoted for Egger square edge profile.  Pretty good as I have a 3000 x 1000 section. 
Next, wife was referred to engineered granite aggregate stone called Bisazza off one of her forums.  http://www.bisazzasurfaces.com.au/ 
Chased them up at the Sydney office and they referred me to a chap named Jan (yarn) - he's German - in Joondalup who is just starting up a distribution and manufacturing in Perth after the last mob went broke through some problems. 
Product looks really good and he's doing me a super deal to get some new business and my 3 friends and colleagues that will be referred (they all asked me to build them kitchens) 
So was $3,500 - quite a bit more, but I get the waterfall edge down to the floor off one end, 40mm edges, he is going to give me back the remnants of the third slab of material (3000 x 1200) to make splashbacks, bathroom benchtops etc. 
Got to be happy with that! 
So, getting real close to tough decision time.  Will let you know how it goes. 
Cheers...DC  :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------


## bitingmidge

> So was $3,500 - quite a bit more,

  As I said, the least expensive is rarely the best value for money!  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:    
P

----------


## Burnsy

> Well folks, here's the latest..... 
> Quote from Laminex Direct on Squareform was very good at $1500 for my super large benchtop. Same as what I was quoted for Egger square edge profile. Pretty good as I have a 3000 x 1000 section. 
> Next, wife was referred to engineered granite aggregate stone called Bisazza off one of her forums. http://www.bisazzasurfaces.com.au/ 
> Chased them up at the Sydney office and they referred me to a chap named Jan (yarn) - he's German - in Joondalup who is just starting up a distribution and manufacturing in Perth after the last mob went broke through some problems. 
> Product looks really good and he's doing me a super deal to get some new business and my 3 friends and colleagues that will be referred (they all asked me to build them kitchens) 
> So was $3,500 - quite a bit more, but I get the waterfall edge down to the floor off one end, 40mm edges, he is going to give me back the remnants of the third slab of material (3000 x 1200) to make splashbacks, bathroom benchtops etc. 
> Got to be happy with that! 
> So, getting real close to tough decision time. Will let you know how it goes. 
> Cheers...DC

  Damon, how did it go and do you have a contct for the Jan guy?  The bisazzasurfaces site does not mention anyone in Perth doing their product. 
Any info or pictures would be really helpful. 
Thanks,
Burnsy

----------


## Burnsy

> Well folks, here's the latest..... 
> Next, wife was referred to engineered granite aggregate stone called Bisazza off one of her forums. http://www.bisazzasurfaces.com.au/ 
> Chased them up at the Sydney office and they referred me to a chap named Jan (yarn) - he's German - in Joondalup who is just starting up a distribution and manufacturing in Perth after the last mob went broke through some problems.

  Did you go ahead with the German guy, if so how did it go and can I have his contact details please? 
Thanks,
Mike

----------

